# Propane Hauling Rig



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Clever, Joel! The horse is pretty!!


----------



## JoelSanderson (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks, Greentree. I like arabians. This one's an extraordinarily fast learner, and he's remarkable around traffic and loud machinery. A while back, some fellas were combining beans in a field beside the road, and there were two semis parked in the right lane waiting to be filled. It was just a little gravel road without much room. We got around the first semi, but then another truck pulled out from a drive ahead, coming towards us; so, with nowhere else to go, I pulled my horse in between the two parked semis, where there was just enough room for us. When I did, the combine came along on our right, doing its combine thing, blasting and billowing mutilated bean parts. At the same time, the third truck went by on our left. There were were, trapped like a little horse sandwich between four big growling monsters. My arab just stood and waited while everything cleared, and then we went on our way. He's the most level-headed road horse I ever had.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

That is clever. How far is the trip?


----------



## JoelSanderson (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh, it's only about three miles away.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Lots of people have questioned my sanity for driving Arabians....ok, not the only reason, but still....

Sounds like quite a test, there, Joel!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With revisions I could see this being converted into a driving cart for someone in a wheel chair. Being lower down it would be more stable. Just a thought.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Arabians ARE sane, and very quick learners. SO PROUD of yours!
Btw, your rig reminds me of somebody going to war in the 19th century, adding an extra wagon to their buggy, and it resembles a caisson. 
http://media.liveauctiongroup.net/i/9633/10495304_1.jpg?v=8CDC8FCD60B8160


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My arab didn't settle down when being driven so I sold everything but him. In hindsight I should have used a regular bridle rather than a blind bridle. He was so good with kids and never spooked at anything yet the cart noises troubled him. Oh well, sometimes too late smart.


----------

